# No conozco esta simbología.



## Diodo Zener (Sep 19, 2007)

Hola , un woofer que dice 460/27 y abajo tiene un número 3773; y un twister que dice 140/13 y abajo un número 7341 , el woofer es de 6 pulgadas .

¿cuántos W y ohms son los parlantes?

Gracias de antemano.

chau.


----------



## ciri (Sep 19, 2007)

tantas cosa dicen los parlantes! y no existe un valor de impedancia o potencia??


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 20, 2007)

No , no dice xxW ni xOHMS, yo sospecho que tiene algo que ver sobre todo el 460/27 y 140/13; porque en unos capacitores viejos decía 100/25 quería decir 100uF 25V,pero no estoy seguro que en los parlantes signifique lo mismo , me parece mucho 460W para el woofer de 6".


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya averigüé, Los woofer son de 30W y los twister por ahí (3,5"),Pero¿qué rango de frecuencia tiene el woofer y twister ?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 22, 2007)

Escriban bien, es "tweeter"

Saludos.


----------

